# Best Points for 3-D?



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

http://www.carbonexpressarrows.com/cms/content/target-points


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I use glue in points in everything I shoot. For 3-D I use a either glue in bullet points or Saunders glue in Combo points for both indoors and 3-D. Here is what the Saunders points look like.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Get some arrow lube......It will work wonders!


----------



## AZBowhunt (Nov 4, 2007)

*Arrow Puller*

Get one of these. They are expensive, but worth every penny.

http://www.ddarchery.com/buynow.html


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

What size are they? they should be the same or slightly smaller diameter than your arrow or they're too big and may come out with you insert.


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

For 3d, the points I like are 12's, or even 14's, but I try to never complain with 10 points either.


----------



## hunter99687 (Oct 19, 2010)

I use arrow lube and my field tips are bigger than my arrow shaft makes it easier for me to pull out. But make sure you use lube and dont lube the whole shaft just the first 20 or 3" of shaft.


----------



## mbeason (Sep 27, 2007)

Goldtip makes some that called EZ pull. They are a little bigger by the insert than the arrow and work wonders.


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

mbeason said:


> Goldtip makes some that called EZ pull. They are a little bigger by the insert than the arrow and work wonders.


All these ideas are good ideas, but I personally use The goldtip EZ pull points and really like them. The arrow puller about is also a great tool. I would look into both of these to get your arrows out easier.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

I have the rubber arrow puller and that helps, and then I use arrow lube, but seems like after 2-3 shots it needs to be reapplied and I use points with a smaller diameter like this but it still sucks!









Going to look into getting some of the gold-tip EZ pull style....Thanks everyone!


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

Saunders combo points work great (mine are screw in), as does the rubber pullers.
Reapply the lube every other shot for the best results.

Kev


----------



## Fire6 (Jan 15, 2010)

I use bar soap, rub it on the first 4 or 5 inches of the arrow and it should come out easy. I only have to do this every other time I shoot


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

It's not the tip causing your problem. It's the CE 3D Selects. That finish on those arrows, along with the penetration, make them brutal to pull from targets. Everyone I know that shoots them, and I did, have this problem. They are famous for it. They are tough as nails, but brutal to pull. My groups hated pulling my arrows. You have to lube them up regularly.


----------



## flatline_shoote (Aug 31, 2010)

*woodies arrow lube*


----------



## powerman (May 27, 2005)

Try soap! I use the little bars that I get when I stay in a motel. They are small enough to fit in one of my pouches on my quiver and it doesn't cost me a dime. I shoot carbon express maxima 250's with the carbon express tips.


----------



## 3-d buster x4 (Feb 12, 2011)

woodys lube works great !!! i shoot outdoors every week at targets at sub zero temps with a bow shooting 321 fps and have no probs pulling arrows ..... woodys lube is awsome bud so get some and see 4 urself ..


----------



## duker (Dec 27, 2005)

I had the same problem, it was due to the bulge on the CX point. Switched to the Easton CB target point and they now have the same resistance as others in the group I shoot with.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

YankeeRebel said:


> I use glue in points in everything I shoot. For 3-D I use a either glue in bullet points or Saunders glue in Combo points for both indoors and 3-D. Here is what the Saunders points look like.


++++1 with some arrow lube.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

I shoot Maxima's, I don't use any lube, PDP points make an easy pull its similar to the GT ez pull but come in more weights. Makes getting them out easier.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

Shot League last night (terrible first round) but the Gold Tip EZ pulls made it so easy to pull the arrows I couldn't even notice a difference with or without lube! Well worth the money!

Thanks everyone for your help!


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

shootist said:


> For 3d, the points I like are 12's, or even 14's, but I try to never complain with 10 points either.


 I shoot IBO so i prefer 11s. but 10s are fine with me too.


----------

